# beretta 71 sn#885xx



## chairkit (May 22, 2012)

I have a chance to get a Beretta mod.71 22lr jaguar, made in italy. Very good condition. With holster . No box. Can anyone tell me anything about it?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Try *Google*.
I asked for _Beretta 71_ and got lots of links, including one in Russian. You do read Russian, don't you?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

All I can say is you better check on the parts and magazine availability for that one.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Tactical-Life.com » Israeli Mossad .22 LRS

Must be a good pistol if the Mossad preferred them.


----------

